# I think its time to start hoarding early DH Race bikes.



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2014)

They say that no matter what it is you want to collect you're already too late but I think I've found and exception to the rule in the early DH race bikes of the late 90's / early aughts.  Look at this deal I stumbled upon last night

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121316398859

A good friend of mine had this same bike and it was the snizzel dizzel back in the day.  Pretty sure the retail was like $4000!  These bikes have all the same qualities that old school BMX bikes have. DH racing was a hot new trend in bikes and there was a lot of innovation and experimentation going on, many of these were hand made in the good old USA.  These were bikes that guys lusted after and that kind of lust resurfaces as we Gen-xer's approach middle age.  I'm going on the record as saying that April 28th 2014 is the bottom of market for these bikes.  10 years from now the prices will be out of reach for all but the wealthiest collectors.


----------



## IRMB (May 28, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> They say that no matter what it is you want to collect you're already too late but I think I've found and exception to the rule in the early DH race bikes of the late 90's / early aughts.  Look at this deal I stumbled upon last night
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kona-Stab-D...-Max-MRP-Small/121316398859?campid=5335809022
> 
> A good friend of mine had this same bike and it was the snizzel dizzel back in the day.  Pretty sure the retail was like $4000!  These bikes have all the same qualities that old school BMX bikes have. DH racing was a hot new trend in bikes and there was a lot of innovation and experimentation going on, many of these were hand made in the good old USA.  These were bikes that guys lusted after and that kind of lust resurfaces as we Gen-xer's approach middle age.  I'm going on the record as saying that April 28th 2014 is the bottom of market for these bikes.  10 years from now the prices will be out of reach for all but the wealthiest collectors.




I doubt that Kona will ever be worth much. It wasnt that great when it was new. It didnt have anything exceptional about it. No new technology or anything.

Where you are seeing prices starting to skyrocket is on old components. Around 1994/1995 there was a movement to create a 100% American made mountain bike.

This is when we started seeing American made derraillers (paul, proshift, precision billet). These old derrailleurs can fetch an easy $300/each.

Old V Brakes - Avid Ultimates, for example. Stuff from Grafton.

If you find old bikes with this stuff - buy it.

As soon as Shimano started producing XTR this cottage industry of American-made bike jewelry died.

I bought two bikes last year - each for $300 - and I made over $2,000 parting them out - and kept one of the frames - a 1994 Foes LTS. Keeping it as garage art.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 11, 2014)

I love my kona, it has some good stuff on it. This bike is so nice to ride.


----------



## Paulclarke (Jun 22, 2017)

That kona was a very high end bike of course. The 'technology' in old mtbs was almost nothing. Technology moved slow back then with mtbs. Most companies had no engineers even believe it or not. It looked good, they built them.  I dont think it will be worth too much in the next 10 years but ya never know. I love those old frames though!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 12, 2017)

While high end framesets remain very affordable, I've noticed some low production components from the mid 90's gaining momentum in value.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 12, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> While high end framesets remain very affordable, I've noticed some low production components from the mid 90's gaining momentum in value.



Me too.  Like this kind of stuff.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ringle-Twis...627983?hash=item33d702f78f:g:ZwsAAOSwa8dZwXGZ


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 13, 2017)

amazing...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 13, 2017)

Here are some damaged (unrideable) Kooka cranks that sold for more than $200 recently.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Rare-vintage...etro-mtb-vrc-/253163949876#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2021)

Well Its been almost 7 years since I said the early DH race bikes prices had bottomed out and their values seem to still be hanging out in the doldrums.  This one brings back memories for me but no one's stepped up for it.  https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1664744930363218/?ref=saved&referral_code=null


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2021)

IDK if this is still for sale but this is WAY under valued @$800.  https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/19...UmWTz7u5T8KmWX-jwUudJZFlV2252YM6rv8RZrQilpar8. This was the bike to have in 1999.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 21, 2021)

Sweet! I held onto my M1 too, just for eye-candy, but if it fetches some coin when I retire, BONUS!
PS, the Yakuza I ended up trading for an EVIL D.O.C. which has increased in value since I have owned it. I still get offers on PinkBike to buy it...even from other countries!


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 21, 2021)

IRMB said:


> I doubt that Kona will ever be worth much. It wasnt that great when it was new. It didnt have anything exceptional about it. No new technology or anything.
> 
> Where you are seeing prices starting to skyrocket is on old components. Around 1994/1995 there was a movement to create a 100% American made mountain bike.
> 
> ...



Let's see that Foes! Those were wild lookin' frames...


----------



## dweenk (Mar 2, 2021)

Someone a long time ago said (I paraphrase) "A fool and his money are soon parted".

Betting on future value of bicycles seems very risky to me, especially mass produced bicycles.


----------



## sworley (Mar 2, 2021)

dweenk said:


> Someone a long time ago said (I paraphrase) "A fool and his money are soon parted".
> 
> Betting on future value of bicycles seems very risky to me, especially mass produced bicycles.



Someone hasn’t been tracking early BMX prices lately!

I’m a bit more leery on DH bikes though cause they were a narrower niche. Not as widespread recognized/sought after, I don’t think.


----------



## eshew (Mar 6, 2021)

Vintage dh is a tough market. Bits and pieces will be more available for hoarding if that's what you plan on doing. Marzocchi super T', shivers, monster t' boxer forks etc. Cranks and hubs/wheels. Really not dissimilar from the bmx market. 

Late 90's Early 2k DH &Freeride was a pretty small scene. Mostly West coast and western Canada. And those bikes got ridden hard. The unfortunate thing is old dh bikes ride like poo just about anywhere, the trails changed and they aren't the best for the high speed tracks of today. All the freeride rock rolls, skinnies and huck to flats are all gone


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2021)

i still have my kona, I was riding it tonight. I need to replace the cassette, rings, and chain.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2021)

eshew said:


> Vintage dh is a tough market. Bits and pieces will be more available for hoarding if that's what you plan on doing. Marzocchi super T', shivers, monster t' boxer forks etc. Cranks and hubs/wheels. Really not dissimilar from the bmx market.
> 
> Late 90's Early 2k DH &Freeride was a pretty small scene. Mostly West coast and western Canada. And those bikes got ridden hard. The unfortunate thing is old dh bikes ride like poo just about anywhere, the trails changed and they aren't the best for the high speed tracks of today. All the freeride rock rolls, skinnies and huck to flats are all gone



They weren't all ridden hard. I had this time capsule bike I was saving but sold it a few years ago.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2002-rocky-mountain-rm7-dh-time-capsule-bike.111461/


----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2021)

Chris.  If not ridden into oblivion, a few may be worth holding on to, but which ones?  One that always intrigued me was the_ San Andreas Mountain Cycle_ started in the early 90's in SLO town Cali.  It really was cutting edge at the time.  Keep in mind this bike is 30-years old! Almost bought one when they came out, but it was fairly expensive and I couldn't afford a frameset.    Not necessarily a DH specific rig, but it blurred the lines between XC and Downhill riding.  Waaaay ahead of it's time.    I disposed of all of my old aluminum mtb bikes after breaking most of them, but if I came across a low mile original of this specific bike I would be hard pressed to walk away.







__





						Mountain Cycle San Andreas and me
					

Original advert, note the fork and disc brakes!      There have been many things written about the Mountain Cycle San Andreas, pionee...




					dansbikestuff.blogspot.com
				



And a MUST READ below by Richard C.








						Now THAT Was a Bike: Mountain Cycle San Andreas - Pinkbike
					

Robert Reisinger's vision of what a mountain bike should be still challenges contemporary mountain bike designs




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2021)

Here's an interesting offering.  https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2551217/


----------

